# Hubble-Wallpaper: Bilder aus dem Weltraum



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Hubble-Wallpaper: Bilder aus dem Weltraum gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Hubble-Wallpaper: Bilder aus dem Weltraum


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Mai 2009)

Die Bilder sehen richtig geil aus werde ich mal downloaden.


----------



## Kathodion (21. Mai 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen richtig geil aus werde ich mal downloaden.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## warrior (21. Mai 2009)

Die sehen echt genial aus und als Wallpaper taugen die alle mal.


----------



## Minimum Keks (21. Mai 2009)

Bild 32 sieht ziemlich geil aus.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Mai 2009)

Gibts die irgendwo in nem Pack? Weil einzeln runterladen dauert mir zu lange...


----------



## Zsinj (21. Mai 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Gibts die irgendwo in nem Pack? Weil einzeln runterladen dauert mir zu lange...


oehm unter Downloads??!
steht doch ganz groß da... 
oder willst du sagen das dir die 3 einzelnen DLs zu viel sind?


----------



## Scorp (21. Mai 2009)

Jo, Hubble
Aber Hubble hat gerade ein letztes "Upgrade" erhalten, in 5 Jahren ist die Mission laut Nasa dann entgülitg beendet. Dann kommt Hubbles Nachfolger, das James Webb.
Die Bilder sind wirklich nice. Aber die meisten kennt man doch irgendwie schon.
Außerdem sind diese Bilder (Farbaufnahmen von Nebeln etc..) eigentlich mehr Publicity, wirklich interessant sind Bilder die für den Laien eher uninteressant sind, heißt aber nicht das diese Bilder für die Wissenschaft keinerlei Bedeutung haben


----------



## Hellhound (21. Mai 2009)

Schade, daß es jetzt bis September dauert, bis man die ersten Bilder vom "aufgerüsteten" Hubble sehen kann. Solange dauert nämlich die Kalibrierung der neuen bzw. gewarteten Instrumente.
2014 ist das Minimum für das Missionsende. Das Nachfolgeteleskop JWST soll nach derzeitiger Planung 2013 gestartet werden.


----------



## Progs-ID (21. Mai 2009)

Ich kriege eine Error-Meldung, wenn ich die Bilder downloaden will.


----------



## Zsinj (21. Mai 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich kriege eine Error-Meldung, wenn ich die Bilder downloaden will.


Die 10? 15? Sekunden warten und dann auf 
" *hier *"
klicken 
und die Fehlermeldung ignorieren


----------



## Explosiv (21. Mai 2009)

Beeindruckende Bilder , Danke PCGH ! *Destophintergrund austausch*  !

EDIT: "Die Limits für Bandbreite oder maximale Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen sind erreicht. 
Leider kann die von Ihnen angeforderte Datei zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ausgeliefert werden. 
Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut.

21.05.2009 16:20 Uhr" 

 Das ist mein erster Download heute, das passiert mir in letzter Zeit ziemlich heufig !

 @ PCGH könnt ihr das mal bitte überprüfen,...?!

MfG Mj


----------



## Progs-ID (21. Mai 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Beeindruckende Bilder , Danke PCGH ! *Destophintergrund austausch*  !
> 
> EDIT: "Die Limits für Bandbreite oder maximale Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen sind erreicht.
> Leider kann die von Ihnen angeforderte Datei zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ausgeliefert werden.
> ...


Da stimmt wohl was mit dem Datenbankserver nicht.


----------



## Zsinj (21. Mai 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Da stimmt wohl was mit dem Datenbankserver nicht.


ihr dürft das Warten nicht vergessen...
hier geht es


----------



## Progs-ID (21. Mai 2009)

Zsinj schrieb:


> ihr dürft das Warten nicht vergessen...
> hier geht es


Funktioniert irgendwie doch, obwohl ich bei mir eine ziemlich dicke Fehlermeldung angezeigt bekomme.


----------



## PontifexM (21. Mai 2009)

bild  1 ist doch ein klarer fake...


----------



## Progs-ID (21. Mai 2009)

PontifexM schrieb:


> bild  1 ist doch ein klarer fake...


Egal, sieht trotzdem super aus.


----------



## Eddie2009 (22. Mai 2009)

Habe mich auch für eins der Bilder als Desktophintergrund entschieden.
Wirklich tolle und fazinierende Aufnahmen. Lassen wir uns überraschen was 
der Nachfolger
für tiefere Einblicke ins "Unendliche" zu bieten hat 

Apropos; glaubt ihr das Universum hat ein Ende (falls ich das hier fragen 
darf!) ? Laut einer Studie (die ich evtl bei Galileo gesehen habe) soll sich das 
Universium weiter und weiter ausdehnen, was meiner Meinung nach irgendwo
aufhören muss(??) ...


----------



## xXenermaXx (22. Mai 2009)

Bin auch ziemlich beeindruckt von den Aufnahmen. (vorallem, wenn man sich die Bilder mit den vielen Galaxien anschaut, wie riesig das alles sein muss (sind ja nur die Nachbarn^^) )

naja logisch sollte man denken, dass es ein Ende geben muss (aber was ist dahinter  ), glaube aber auch, dass es eine Art Krümmung gibt, mit der man dann wieder am "Ursprung" rauskommt.

Edit: Wir werden wohl nie erfahren, ob es ein Ende gibt oder nicht. Selbst wenn die Menschheit irgendwann mal mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs sein kann, wenn man hört das manche Sterne einige tausend Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt sind ^^ 

mfG


----------



## juergen28 (22. Mai 2009)

Wunderschöne Fotos!!! Bild 29 ist jetzt mein Desktophintergrund.

Eine kleine Bitte an die Redaktion: Bringt mehr davon!!


----------



## flozn (22. Mai 2009)

Eddie2009 schrieb:


> Apropos; glaubt ihr das Universum hat ein Ende (falls ich das hier fragen
> darf!) ? Laut einer Studie (die ich evtl bei Galileo gesehen habe) soll sich das
> Universium weiter und weiter ausdehnen, was meiner Meinung nach irgendwo
> aufhören muss(??) ...


Tja, Unendlichkeit liegt außerhalb der menschlichen Vorstellungskraft - genauso wie die Vorstellung, tot zu sein.


----------



## TSchaK (22. Mai 2009)

> _Apropos; glaubt ihr das Universum hat ein Ende (falls ich das hier fragen darf!) ? Laut einer Studie (die ich evtl bei Galileo gesehen habe) soll sich das Universium weiter und weiter ausdehnen, was meiner Meinung nach irgendwoaufhören muss(??) ..._


was sollte denn da am "ende" sein?
eine große wand mit einem schild: "STOP"?
also ich denke das es unendlich ist und dass ich es nicht mal mehr erleben werde wenn die ersten menschen auf dem Mars sind...


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2009)

Unendlichkeit hört nirgends auf +g+.
Sehr schöne Bilder. Dankeschön


----------



## mich (22. Mai 2009)

WOW sehr geile Bilder..


----------



## Eddie2009 (22. Mai 2009)

TSchaK schrieb:


> was sollte denn da am "ende" sein?
> eine große wand mit einem schild: "STOP"?
> also ich denke das es unendlich ist und dass ich es nicht mal mehr erleben werde wenn die ersten menschen auf dem Mars sind...



Nee, ich denke eher da wird ein Universum-Steher stehen und jeden
und alles mit "Du kühmst hier net rein oder dürch"  (hinter ihm wird
natürlich ein großes Schild mit "Bauarbeiten" hängen(schweben?) 
zurückweist ... oder ?


----------



## TSchaK (22. Mai 2009)

Eddie2009 schrieb:


> Nee, ich denke eher da wird ein Universum-Steher stehen und jeden
> und alles mit "Du kühmst hier net rein oder dürch"  (hinter ihm wird
> natürlich ein großes Schild mit "Bauarbeiten" hängen(schweben?)
> zurückweist ... oder ?


ja...
klingt logisch.....


----------



## Yutshi (23. Mai 2009)

Die Bilder sind wirklich sehr schön. 




Eddie2009 schrieb:


> Habe mich auch für eins der Bilder als Desktophintergrund entschieden.
> Wirklich tolle und fazinierende Aufnahmen. Lassen wir uns überraschen was
> der Nachfolger
> für tiefere Einblicke ins "Unendliche" zu bieten hat
> ...


1. Ja, es dehnt sich aus.
2. Benötigt alles was existiert eine Grundlage um überhaupt existieren zu können (siehe das bekannte Leben auf der Erde, welches Wasser benötigt). Was allein den Gedanken gerechtfertigt, dass sich selbst das All in etwas noch viel unvorstellbar größeren ausbreitet.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Mai 2009)

Zsinj schrieb:


> oehm unter Downloads??!
> steht doch ganz groß da...
> oder willst du sagen das dir die 3 einzelnen DLs zu viel sind?


Huch. 

Also ich sag mal so, als ich gepostet hab, da waren die Links noch nicht da. Glaub ich. Oder?

Ich muß weg. *duck_und_renn*


----------



## Beat84 (24. Mai 2009)

Mir gefallen die Bilder. Allerdings sind viele ähnlich. Deshalb werde ich mir ein paar auswählen.


----------



## PS3Master (24. Mai 2009)

Der Weltaal ist unbegrenzt und doch endlich.

Beispiel:

http://www.abload.de/img/bspor1c.jpg

Hab ich gerade selber gemacht


----------



## cloth82 (24. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir vor einiger zeit einige hubble-bilder direkt von der nasa gezogen, da hatte das eine oder andere jpeg-bild über 120 mb und ich musste erst gefühlte 50x auf vergrößern klicken bis der viewer bei 100% angekommen ist und ich schließlich einen stern auf dem bildschirm hatte, den man aus der masse einzeln gar nicht erkennen konnte. DAS ist mal ne geile aufösung, wann gibts die für die hosentasche?


----------



## e4syyy (24. Mai 2009)

cloth82 schrieb:


> ich hab mir vor einiger zeit einige hubble-bilder direkt von der nasa gezogen, da hatte das eine oder andere jpeg-bild über 120 mb und ich musste erst gefühlte 50x auf vergrößern klicken bis der viewer bei 100% angekommen ist und ich schließlich einen stern auf dem bildschirm hatte, den man aus der masse einzeln gar nicht erkennen konnte. DAS ist mal ne geile aufösung, wann gibts die für die hosentasche?



Wo finde ich diese 120mb bilder? Such nach dennen schon sehr lange...


----------



## underloost (24. Mai 2009)

@ *e4syyy*: weiß zwar nicht obs genau die sind, aber hier gibts auch was großes 

Visible Earth: March, Blue Marble Next Generation


----------



## cloth82 (24. Mai 2009)

HubbleSite - Picture Album: Starry Splendor in Core of Omega Centauri als Beispiel, oder von HubbleSite - Picture Album: Stars ein bild auswählen und dann auf der folgeseite "*Highest-quality download options*" anklicken


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Mai 2009)

Es sind gerade 2 deutsche Teleskope von der ESA ins All geschossen worden.
Bin gespannt was die so entdecken und ob man da auch Bilder downloaden kann.


----------



## PS3Master (25. Mai 2009)

Achja, wusstet ihr schon, dass die Hubble-Teleskop Kamera 24Giga Pixel HAT


----------



## NCphalon (25. Mai 2009)

schön für die kamera^^ hat aber auch ne ausreichende optik davor xD

irgendwie geht der download grad recht lange, für so große dateien sollten aber auch mehr als 4-8mbit bandbreite zur verfügung stehen xD


----------



## Zanza (24. April 2010)

Ob wir in 100 Jahren so weit sind um weiter als Mond bemannt Fliegen zu können. Oder doch wie die Dinosaurier enden, ob es eigen verschulden oder nicht.


----------



## Spherre08 (24. April 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> schön für die kamera^^ hat aber auch ne ausreichende optik davor xD
> 
> irgendwie geht der download grad recht lange, für so große dateien sollten aber auch mehr als 4-8mbit bandbreite zur verfügung stehen xD




Läd bei mir mit 78KB/s


----------



## Bier (24. April 2010)

Spherre08 schrieb:


> Läd bei mir mit 78KB/s



46kb/s

aber hab ich bei jedem download

aber sonst coole bilder.


----------



## Bääängel (24. April 2010)

Kann mich gar nicht an den Bildern sattsehen.


----------



## Senfbrot (24. April 2010)

Gehts nur mir so oder bekommt noch einer so ein unruhiges Gefühl im Magen wenn man sich die Bilder ansieht? Als wollte ich dort hin, um alles mit eigenen Augen sehen zu können. Naja..werd ich in 600 jahren noch mal geboren, kann ich nur hoffen, das die Menschhei endlich den Sprung zur Galaktischen Supermacht geschafft hat ^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. April 2010)

Das Sind mal geile Bilder, die sehen alle richtig gut aus. Werde mir die Wallpaper mal laden. Aber erst wenn es schnell geht als irgent wann Heute Nacht. Bei der größe dauert das sehr lange.


----------



## sanmonku (24. April 2010)

Scorp schrieb:


> (Farbaufnahmen von Nebeln etc..)




hubble macht nur s/w aufnahmen, die eingefaerbt werden je nach zusammensetzung des nebels...

btw:
falls wer nich kennt http://www4.pic-upload.de/24.04.10/tcp94wltremd.jpg


----------



## Bu11et (24. April 2010)

Die Bilder sind absolut hammer .


----------



## Mandavar (25. April 2010)

Hubble war ein Meilenstein. Das James Webb Space Telescope wird allerdings um ein vielfaches stärker sein, als es Hubble ist. Mit 6,5 Metern Spiegeldurchmesser und einem Sonnenschild so groß wie ein Tennisplatz wird das JWST den Anfang unseres Universums ablichten! Darauf bin ich sehr gespannt. Dann werden die Aufnahmen von Hubble wirklich nur bessere Wallpaper sein.


----------



## Jami (25. April 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> hubble macht nur s/w aufnahmen, die eingefaerbt werden je nach zusammensetzung des nebels...
> 
> btw:
> falls wer nich kennt http://www4.pic-upload.de/24.04.10/tcp94wltremd.jpg


Wirklich geniales Bild!


----------



## XXXilefXXX (26. April 2010)

wenn die seit 20 jahren,ununterbrochen fotos macht

wieviel terabyte oder xerabyte sind die bilder dann mal ingesamt?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. April 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> hubble macht nur s/w aufnahmen, die eingefaerbt werden je nach zusammensetzung des nebels...
> 
> btw:
> falls wer nich kennt http://www4.pic-upload.de/24.04.10/tcp94wltremd.jpg


 
Das sagt wer? Es macht sehr wohl farbaufnahmen, diese werden jedoch noch mit anderen sichtbar gemachten elektomagnetischen wellen kombiniert (z.b. UV und infraro), woraus diese farbenvielfalt resultiert.


----------



## RainOfChaos (27. April 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> hubble macht nur s/w aufnahmen, die eingefaerbt werden je nach zusammensetzung des nebels...
> 
> btw:
> falls wer nich kennt http://www4.pic-upload.de/24.04.10/tcp94wltremd.jpg



einfach nur geil das bild 
aber btw hubble macht wirklich nicht nur SW aufnahmen 

mal b2t was hat eig hubble mit pc games hardware zu tun? ich meine ich fands total interessant aber pc GAME hardware? hardware könnte ich noch verstehen aber games... mhhhh wenn man es als riesen spielzeug der nasa oder einfach als interessante news sieht passts ^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. April 2010)

Na es wurden doch viele bilder vom HST für Weltraumhintergründe in spielen verwendet - oder zumindestens dienen diese als Design- bzw. Inspirationsvorlage.


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Mai 2010)

Thx@PCGH  für den Hinweis auf die Bilder  die werden hier immer gerne gesehen.


----------

